# Mac OS X Mountain Lion 10.8 Vor- und Nachteile



## xynlovesit (26. Juli 2012)

Hallo,

Apple hat heute das neue Mountain Lion zum Download ueber den Mac App Store zum Download bereit gestellt. Waere schoen wenn Ihr Euren Eindruck in ein paar Sätze  zusammenfasst und man darueber diskutieren kann, was Euch so gefaellt, was Ihr noch vermisst, was nicht so gelungen ist.

Mein erster Eindruck war ganz toll, die Mitteilungszentrale ist eine super Sache, so hat man sofort einen Ueberblick ueber neue E-Mails, Nachrichten, Notizen, Terminen usw. Die Geschwindigkeit vom Betriebssystem hat sich deutlich verbessert, eben Safari. Der Ladebalken sieht super aus! Ebenso wurde das Suchfeld genaedert, bei man nun Suchbegriffe die gleich zu Google.com fuehren oder Webadresse eingeben kann. 

Dennoch wenn man etwas tiefer in die neuen Funktionen eingeht, kommen die ersten  Nachteile. 

 z.B. habe ich festgestellt, dass wenn man den iMessage Dienst benutzt und seinen Freunden eine SMS schickt, dass auf den Ihren iPhones/iPod Touch ein neues Fenster erscheint, speziell fuer iMessage. Waere toll gewesen, wenn man dies alles in einem Fenster zusammenfasst, sowohl den iMessage Service selbst (Apple ID) ebenso die Telefonnummer, denn das Problem ist, wenn einer deiner Freunden auf deine iPhone Telefonnummer eine SMS schreibt, erscheint diese nicht auf deinem Mac unter iMessage. 

Weiteres Problem ist, dass durch das neue Dock Design, schwer festzustellen ist, ob ein Programm noch geoeffnet ist oder geschlossen ist. Zuvor wurde immer ein grauer Punkt unter dem Programm angezeigt. Nun ist dieser in einen Strich umgewandelt worden, der sich vor der Dockleiste befindet, die bei bestimmten Bildschirmverhaeltnissen nicht korrekt angezeigt wird. Tipp: In den Systemeinstellungen kann man unter Monitor die Aufloesung strecken oder zusammen ziehen, dann wird es korrekt angezeigt.

Die neue Diktierfunktionen ueber das Mikrofon ist eine super Sache, dennoch hat es ein paar Schwierigkeiten bei nicht deutschen Namen, z.B. Iven wird in eben angezeigt, etwas aergerlich. Angeblich passt sich das Programm in laufe der Zeit an deine Sprachstruktur an und verbessert sich. Nachteil wieder, alles was du sprichst, wird an einen Apple Server uebers Internet gesendet und ausgewertet. Was sie damit weiterhin machen, ist unklar.

Dann Multi Monitor Support. Wer einen zweiten Bildschirm hat und moechte auf diesen ein Programm ueber die Pfeilfe oben in der rechten Ecken auf ein Vollbildmodus strecken, ist der andere Bildschirm weiterhin nicht nutzbar, nur ein graues Bild mit Streifen wird angezeigt. Ich weis nicht, was sich dabei Apple denkt, z.B. aergerlich in dem VLC Player, die Menü Funktionen werden somit nicht ausgeblendet und stoeren beim Film schauen.

Das Game Center wurde nun voll ins Betriebssystem intrigiert. Nachteil, es sind derzeit nur bis zu 7 Spielen als Download verfuegbar und alle starten mit einem Preis von 5$. Spiele wie Doodle Jump , Angry Birds oder Plague sucht man vergeblich. 


Eine schoene Sache finde ich aber noch, dass man bei Safari Websiten ueber den Senden Button, eine Website als PDF Format verschicken kann, so muss die Person nicht direkt die Seite oeffnen , sonder kann sich z.B. ein Bild als PDF Format anschauen oder einfach nur das wichtigste anschauen.

Weiterhin sind viele Funktionen derzeit noch nicht verfuegbar, sondern erst dann, wenn das iOS 6 erscheint und Facebook ist ebenso noch nicht verfuegbar. 

*Wichtig: Dies ist derzeit nur eine grobe Zusammenfassung. Ich werde es spaetens in paar Stunden gegliedert mit Bildern zusammenfassen, danke!*


Falls Euch noch etwas augefallen ist, positiv als auch negativ. Lasst es mich gerne wissen


----------



## xynlovesit (26. Juli 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Nun hat Apple Twitter komplett in das Betriebsystem intrigiert und Ich bin positiv erstaunt. Durch die Integration, wurden alle Funktionen komplett übernommen, dadurch ist man nicht mehr angewiesen auf Programme aus dem Mac App Store.

Durch die Mitteilungszentrale werden ständig Benachrichtigungen über Twitter gepusht, z.B. wenn jemand dir eine private Nachricht sendet oder dich in einem Tweet erwähnt. Das sieht dann wie folgt aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Mitteilung verschwindet dann wieder und ist abrufbar ueber den Menü-Punkt oben rechts in der Ecke. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




In dem selben Fenster hat man auch gleich Funktion einen normalen Tweet zu verschicken, einfach auf den Vogel Tweet drücken. 

Fehler konnte ich bis jetzt noch nicht feststellen oder das ich etwas vermisse.








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wie ich bereits schon erwähnt habe, werden vielleicht manche Leute mit einem nicht Apple Bildschirm Probleme mit den neuen Dock festellen. Denn wie oben beschrieben, werden keine grauen Punkte mehr unter geöffneten Programmen dargestellt, sondern werden nun dargestellt als Striche im vorderen Bereich vom Dock.

Das schaut nun so aus: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Falls Ihr das selbe Problem habt und euch ist das zu knapp oder zu sehr gepresst an den unteren Bildschirm Rand, koennt Ihr den Systemeinstellungen unter Monitor bei Underscan die Skalierung aendern, somit schiebt sich der Desktop etwas weiter in den Bildschirm hinein oder raus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Tja, da haben wir wieder das Problem von Lion, nichts hat sich geaendert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hoert sich schoen und toll an, aber was ist mit QuickTime oder VLC Player mit den z.B. einen Film auf den zweiten Bildschirm im Vollbildmodus schauen moechte und weiterhin auf dem Hauptmonitor arbeiten moechte? Grosse Scheisse passiert, das Bild wird einfach grau mit Streifen und somit nicht nutzbar. Bitte nachbessern!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch das Game Center wurde voll ins Betriebsystem intrigiert. Dennoch wuensche ich mir dabei mehr Spiele mit niedrigeren Preisen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Auch Safari wurde deutlich verbessert (6% erhöhte Geschwindigkeit), mit einer schöneren Animation des Ladebalkens:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ebenso die Suchleiste hat sich verbessert, dort können nun Suchbegriffe als auch Webadresse eingeben werden. Alles in einem, super Sache! Natürlich kann man in den Einstellungen auswählen, ob Google, Bing oder Yahoo. Das schaut wie folgt aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xathom (26. Juli 2012)

Also ich finde die zumindest gefühlte Geschwindigkeit von Mountain Lion gegenüber Lion hat sich drastisch erhöht. 
Programme starten min 2-4x schneller, Safari läd bedeutend zügiger.
Mit dem Dock ist sicherlich Gewohnheit, im ersten Moment musste ich auch nach meinem Punkt unter dem Programmsymbol suchen... mittlerweile geht es.
Die Mitteilungszentrale ist derzeit eine Funktion, für welche ich derzeit keine richtige Verwendung finde was ich jedoch denke, das diese etwas deplatziert ist. (vor allem wenn man ein iPad / iPhone Nutzer ist)
Das die Erinnerungen / Notizen nun automatisch mit meinem iPhone / iPd Synchronisiert werden finde ich absolute klasse... keine umständliches Synchronisieren über iTunes mehr.  

Mehr konnte ich gestern nicht testen, da es mit einfach zu warm dafür war, denke werde die nächsten Tage noch einige Sachen finden.


----------



## Xathom (29. Juli 2012)

So, habe mich dieses WE mal etwas mit Mountain Lion beschäftigt.

*Allgemeines zu Mountain Lion (ML)*

_Gatekeeper:_

Warum dieser überall angeprangert wird ist mir schleierhaft...
Ich habe bisher kein Programm gefunden, welches Probleme macht, wenn ich da noch an die Windows Vista Zeiten denke....
Meiner Meinung nach ist dieser ziemlich gut durchdacht und ausgereift.


_Der Bootvorgang:_

Mir ist aufgefallen, das ML im Gegensatz zu Lion deutlich mehr Zeit zum starten benötigt, so das der Mac hierdurch kein leichtes Spiel gegenüber eines Windows 7 PC hat.
Vorweg zum Vergleich bei meinem PC handelt es sich um einen i5 mit 3,2 GHz, 16GB Ram und SSD (rund 300-400MBs) der iMac besitzt einen i5 mit 2,7 GHz 16GB Ram und eine 1TB HDD (rund 100-120 MBs)
Wenn ich beide Rechner zeitgleich starte hat der PC (obwohl er keinen UEFI Bios besitzt) ca. 5-10 Sekunden vor dem iMac den Startvorgang abgeschlossen.
Das Ganze wird jedoch durch die deutlich schnellere Reaktion des Systems ausgeglichen.


_Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit_

Der Start des Browsers nimmt gute 2-3 Sekunden weniger Zeit in Anspruch als auf dem PC.
Selbst das Starten des WOW Launchers ist im Bruchteil einer Sekunde abgeschlossen während der PC hier etwas gemächlicher ans Werk geht.
Alles in allen schlägt ML Windows 7 um längen, egal was man startet.



*Safari:*

Die Geschwindigkeit von Safari ist deutlich gestiegen, werde mich hier aber kurz fassen, da das Update auch für Lion verfügbar ist.

+ Sendenfunktion (endlich nicht mehr umständlich Links kopieren)
+ Readermodus (absolute Spitze zum ausdrucken)
+ Geschwindigkeit (einfach nur WOW)
- Lesezeichenverwaltung leider immer noch relativ bescheiden. 

*Diktierfunktion:* 

ich habe sie heute ausgiebig getestet.
So sieht ein Text von Siri aus: der Potsdamer Postkutscher putzt den Potsdamer Postkutschetasten
Ich finde es funktioniert schon ziemlich gut, bei komplizierteren Texten wird es aber haarig.
Daher denke ich es ist leider nur Spielkram, da ich den Text hier trotzdem mit der Tastatur schreibe, da bei komplexeren Texten sehr viel Mist zusammengereimt wird.


*Gamecenter:*

Hier kann ich leider aufgrund fehlender Software nicht viel dazu sagen auf dem iPad finde ich es relativ sinnfrei.


*Nachrichtenfunktion*

Ist leider nicht wirklich ausgereift, SMS werden einen leider nicht auf dem Mac zugestellt wie ich erhofft habe. 



*Fazit:*

Für mich ist ML nur ein leichtes Update von Lion, welches aber in Windowswelten ein komplett neues Betriebssystem währe, es ist deutlich schneller und geschmeidiger geworden und enthält Teilweise sinnvolle Erweiterungen. Die knapp 16 Euro sind noch ok ich hätte es aber lieber als Update gesehen.


----------

